# The person above me



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Simple... in this thread.. you simply finish the statement..
(The person above me)
example answers are: is a hack... Has a third nipple... etc

No comments or quoting in here, just stick to the game It's all in good fun so keep a cool head..


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

......must be as bored as I am.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

The person above me is starting some ****


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

The person above me needs to buy a Mugen.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

The person above me is obviously getting more overtime than I am


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

........needs to get his arse back out and race with us!


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

needs to walk into the mugen light.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

wishes they were driving a Mugen. ; )


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

......... just made me realize that I accidentally clicked on the RC forum and I have no idea what they're talking about! Have a good one guys!!!


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

......needs to start rc'ing


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

wily said:


> needs to walk into the mugen light.


.....will realize his mistake when he drives an Xray and then realizes that it's like a Mugen, but better!

I know I know.....I bent the rules slightly!


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

...........knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Does not..


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

................likes run ins with wild life....


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

...needs to put a PRO Tune on my motor....


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Made me laugh my arce off...


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

......must have really extremely, maximum, greater than, the most, huge, infinity laugh in order for that to happen.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

is a HOTO


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

loves pink


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Wished he could beat my D8!


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Eat mo chicken


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

likes chicken


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

likes to hunt and fish??


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

is insane


----------



## dakotanut (Apr 6, 2009)

is Bigj.


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

is a nut.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

is a monkeyman


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

looks like Uncle Jesse..... lol


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

thinks he goesfaster


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Races a Vibrator


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

And he knows because he's the CHAMP!


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

likes miller lite


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Just got some REP POWER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Is a Joto


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

dreams the brushless dream

You got me on the last one!

lmao


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

needs to go nitro!!!:cheers:


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Knows what he is talking about


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Runs a 2 Stroke!



:slimer:


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

needs to come race off road


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Get's beat by Losi's


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

is a **** liar


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

needs to race at vertigo raceway for the first HARC season race


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

needs another green body


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Needs to stop sandbagging in sportsman!


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

well marinated :cheers:


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

green it is


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Needs to come run with the big dogs sat night..


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

Is scared to death of flying squirrels!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alleman designs (Sep 30, 2009)

Needs to goto anger managment??


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

is one of my minions.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

needs to get me some boudin


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Needs to buy new equipment and come race again.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Someone above me beat me to trashing POKEY Morrow dangit!


----------



## alleman designs (Sep 30, 2009)

The person above me is trying to do the same thing I am


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

will beat Mark and Thomas this weekend!!!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

will lead all the hotos to victory lane


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

is a fishing fool


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

FOR the 2 above!!!! 

NEEDS TO GET BACK OUT, AND START RACING, AND LEAVE THE FISHING POLES ALONE!!!!!


----------



## usmc_1_78390 (Sep 8, 2009)

Sounds very concerned about 2 guys poles


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

........... was wondering why-in-the-hell this thing kept popping up under 'new posts'

(then'e finally looked!)


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

should race rc


----------



## alleman designs (Sep 30, 2009)

Is a god **** snowmonkey, ***????


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

is drunk


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

is one funky monkey


----------

